# Domain moved - let me know of issues



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 24, 2018)

I've just shifted the website domain from Lightroom Forums to Lightroom Forums and it all went far too smoothly.   So let me know if you run into any issues please.


----------



## erro (Feb 24, 2018)

I had to login again, but apart from that I haven't even noticed anything. In fact, I didn't even realize we had moved until I saw this thread.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 24, 2018)

erro said:


> I had to login again, but apart from that I haven't even noticed anything. In fact, I didn't even realize we had moved until I saw this thread.


Excellent! I think all the redirections are working ok so even Google links should end up in the right place.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Feb 24, 2018)

erro said:


> I had to login again, but apart from that I haven't even noticed anything. In fact, I didn't even realize we had moved until I saw this thread


The same from me


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 24, 2018)

The only "problem" is the 1Password conflict with now having two separate logins to the same domain. I'll figure it out when I get my eyes and brain into gear.

But apart from that, looks like a very smooth transition indeed.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 24, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> The only "problem" is the 1Password conflict with now having two separate logins to the same domain.


Yeah, I'm getting that too. Simple solution is just to set the same password on both. I'll try to get single-sign-on set up at some point, but I don't want to overcomplicate matters quite yet!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 24, 2018)

Yeah, but on the forum I sign-in using username, and the LRQ Member's area sign-in uses an email address. I'll look later to see if I can set both to use the same sign-in credentials....no worries, it's not a big deal at all.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 24, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> Yeah, but on the forum I sign-in using username, and the LRQ Member's area sign-in uses an email address. I'll look later to see if I can set both to use the same sign-in credentials....no worries, it's not a big deal at all.


If your email address is the same on both, you can sign into the forum with your email address.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks, that'll work!


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Feb 24, 2018)

It's not a problem really but may be confusing to some if they have email subscriptions to threads, the first time they click they end up at a generic "not found" page on the Lightroom Queen site.  I realized you were moving and went in differently, but it may be worth changing that page to have a referral back to the community page along with the other options that speaks to the moved pages, at least for a month or two, e.g. another sentence like "If you arrived here looking for the Lightroom Forums, you will need to log in again, then all the old links you may have saved will work, click here".


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 24, 2018)

Good thinking!

What link did you follow to get to a broken link? I've got redirections in place that should handle any https://www.lightroomforums.net/* and turn them into Lightroom Queen Forums ones to the same page, but I did manage to break them again, which might have been when you were logging in.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 24, 2018)

Actually, I think I've got it. I was missing a /


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Feb 24, 2018)

Its' not a broken link per se, it is a link to a forum topic that I presume required being logged in.  In this case the one in the email message about a reply:

Pixel Modyfing Tools

I think it redirected fine, but as a guest I presume I am unable to see that thread (that may or may not be right also I don't know).

I think if they come here first, log in, then all the links will work.  If their first visit is in reaction to an email like this (or if they have shortcuts to specific forum threads that require login) they will get the 404.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 24, 2018)

Ferguson said:


> I think it redirected fine, but as a guest I presume I am unable to see that thread (that may or may not be right also I don't know).



Ah ok, no, that was my fault for missing the / between community and threads in the redirection. That's working now in my other browser without logging in (but the "wrong" link will still probably be cached in your main browser for a bit).

Still a good idea to add the forums to the default 404 though.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Feb 24, 2018)

Ah, good, I couldn't see that as the link doesn't show it and the redirection went straight to 404.  But with that sorted it should not be an issue.


----------



## mcasan (Feb 24, 2018)

Those on MacOS who use keychain to remember all their IDs and passwords and do not remember their old LightroomForums ID and password....open Safari Preferences and to to the Passwords tab and scroll down and find the entry.   Once use see them, you can cut and paste them into the new home of the Forum.  Safari will then create a new keychain entry for this new Forum home. 

I went into my Bookmarks and edited my LightroomForums entry to the new URL.  
Lightroom Queen Forums

Much thanks Victoria for the new Forum home!!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 24, 2018)

Good tip, thanks mcasan!


----------



## tspear (Feb 24, 2018)

The only trouble I had was the jarring white when I landed on the page. I have the dark theme enabled 

Very nice migration, especially on a tight time frame. Who knew you were a techie? 

Tim


----------



## Jimmsp (Feb 24, 2018)

All is fine this morning here in AZ. It just wanted me to login, and Chrome "rememebered" what I needed, and here I am.
Good job.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 24, 2018)

tspear said:


> Very nice migration, especially on a tight time frame. Who knew you were a techie?



I know just enough to be dangerous!  

With the domain moved, other stuff I need to do can be picked up and put down when I have a few minutes or need a break from writing. The techie stuff is light relief.

I've got some software upgrades to run, but I'll leave that a few days for us to work out these bugs.


----------



## Gavin Lipscombe (Feb 24, 2018)

Just a reminder for people who use password managers to update the address, confused me for a minute using lastpass until I noticed the change of address


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 24, 2018)

Gavin Lipscombe said:


> Just a reminder for people who use password managers to update the address, confused me for a minute using lastpass until I noticed the change of address


It gets even more confusing if you have a login for my Members Area too (for book owners). I'm looking at a single-sign-on but in the meantime, it's easiest to just set the password to the same on both.


----------



## Gavin Lipscombe (Feb 24, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> It gets even more confusing if you have a login for my Members Area too (for book owners). I'm looking at a single-sign-on but in the meantime, it's easiest to just set the password to the same on both.



Yes that was part of the problem.  Lastpass shows matching site and I tried to copy and paste my Members password, which obviously did not work.  Once I changed the web address in lastpass all is good, no need to change passwords.


----------



## Duncanh (Feb 24, 2018)

Only thing was 1Password getting confused, change passwords to the same (email addy was the same), delete the two 1Password logins and recreated them and now all good.


----------



## Goughy (Feb 24, 2018)

I found a minor issue, that I expect you haven't got to yet. The "FORUMS" link in the menu towards the top of lightroomqueen.com goes straight back to the home page.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 24, 2018)

Goughy said:


> I found a minor issue, that I expect you haven't got to yet. The "FORUMS" link in the menu towards the top of lightroomqueen.com goes straight back to the home page.


Oh well spotted! Fixed that now, thanks.


----------



## Goughy (Feb 24, 2018)

Along the same lines, maybe "HOME" at the top of lightroomqueen.com/community/ should go back to the lightroomqueen.com home page rather than the forums home page. I couldn't see any other obvious link back to the main site.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 24, 2018)

Haven't figured out how to do that yet!  When I can figure out how, the main menubar to the LRQ site will appear at the top of the page. That bit's not quite so simple though, it seems.


----------



## OogieM (Feb 24, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> The only "problem" is the 1Password conflict with now having two separate logins to the same domain.


Same problem here but I can't seem to get my login to work even if I set the password to be the same.


----------



## Goughy (Feb 24, 2018)

OogieM said:


> Same problem here but I can't seem to get my login to work even if I set the password to be the same.



But somehow you logged in here to post this message? 

The correct password for the new forums will be the old one for the lightroomforums.net login. I found that on my Mac, the keychain was initially populating the password field for the new forum login with the password for lightroomqueen.com which didn't work for logging in to the new forums. I used the old password to login to the forum and changed it in preferences to be the same as my lightroomqueen.com password.

Sounds confusing, but I hope it helps.


----------



## Goughy (Feb 24, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Haven't figured out how to do that yet!  When I can figure out how, the main menubar to the LRQ site will appear at the top of the page. That bit's not quite so simple though, it seems.



The HOME on lightroomqueen.com/community/ now seems to work as I suggested.  It provides a link back to the main lightroomqueen.com home page. Thanks!


----------



## Duncanh (Feb 24, 2018)

OogieM said:


> Same problem here but I can't seem to get my login to work even if I set the password to be the same.


I first tried making password the same and it didn’t work, I then deleted both 1Password logins and recreated them and it then worked ok. I also used my email address on both compared to the username, don’t know if that helps as well.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 24, 2018)

Duncanh said:


> I also used my email address on both compared to the username, don’t know if that helps as well.


Yep that would be key.  The Members Area always using uses email, whereas the forum can use either email or user name.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Feb 24, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> The only "problem" is the 1Password conflict with now having two separate logins to the same domain. I'll figure it out when I get my eyes and brain into gear.


To all 1Password users, there is only one thing you need to do:

In the 1Password application, open the entry for the old Lightroom forums (you can search for lightroomforums.net).
Click Edit.
In the first empty Website field, paste 
	
	



```
https://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/
```

Click Save.
What this does is update the existing entry with the new URL. It should then fill in the new website login with the same old Lightroom Forum login credentials.

In other words, you don't have to create/edit/delete duplicate entries, or merge anything. Just update the existing entry with the new URL.

Of course, you can then delete the old "lightroomforums.net" URL from that entry if you want.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks, Conrad.


----------



## tspear (Feb 25, 2018)

Same basic process works for lastpass.com.
1. Open the vault.
2. Find the entry.
3. Edit it
4. Change URL to Lightroom Queen Forums
5. Save

Tim


----------

